# Desert Kingsnake Hatchlings



## Takydromus (Mar 11, 2018)

My first time breeding kingsnakes. I'm so excited I just wanted to share some quick phone photos...


----------



## Takydromus (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice!
And not a king you see much nowadays.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

They're gorgeous


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Beautiful !
Where are you based ?

[ asking for a friend ]


----------



## Takydromus (Mar 11, 2018)

Zincubus said:


> Beautiful !
> Where are you based ?
> 
> [ asking for a friend ]


I'm based in Bristol but happy to courier. 



ian14 said:


> Nice!
> And not a king you see much nowadays.


I know, it's one of my motivations for breeding them. I like breeding under-appreciated species. I have a yellow ratsnake male I'm dying to find a female for too.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Takydromus said:


> I'm based in Bristol but happy to courier.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, it's one of my motivations for breeding them. I like breeding under-appreciated species. I have a yellow ratsnake male I'm dying to find a female for too.


Be very wary around yellow rats. It's so hard to find a pure one, most are hybrids of yellow x everglade


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Good to see something came of this, I remember you asking about Desert kings a couple of years ago.
Chaz currently has some in Snakes n Adders, were they yours?
Must say _splendida _was always my favourite subsecies of the '_getula_' complex (whatever that means nowadays, now _L. splendida_ is its own species). Relatively small and colours don't tend to fade (the other gorgeous 'getula complex' king is _holbrooki _but those get larger and the coloration can fade over time).



ian14 said:


> Be very wary around yellow rats. It's so hard to find a pure one, most are hybrids of yellow x everglade


Tell me about it. Since I sold most of my _obsoletus_-complex rat snakes (I kept my Greys) in 2010 thinking I would be easily able to find more in the EU, pure Yellows and nice Black rats have become hard to find. It is getting to the point I am seriously looking at importing some from the US next year via friends.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Thrasops said:


> Good to see something came of this, I remember you asking about Desert kings a couple of years ago.
> Chaz currently has some in Snakes n Adders, were they yours?
> Must say _splendida _was always my favourite subsecies of the '_getula_' complex (whatever that means nowadays, now _L. splendida_ is its own species). Relatively small and colours don't tend to fade (the other gorgeous 'getula complex' king is _holbrooki _but those get larger and the coloration can fade over time).
> 
> ...


I too acquired a male desert king on Easter Monday from Cold Blooded. A yearling I think, about 18" long & taking fluff/fuzzy mice. He's a very dark phase, black with a thin pattern
Here is Zeus:


----------

